# Scan ID problems for alcohol deliveries



## wagyu (Jun 26, 2017)

Does anyone else have problems with the app when you’re about to scan someone’s ID, but instead of the screen to scan, you need to enter the birthdate manually? This doesn’t happen all the time, just randomly once in a while. 

I heard this happens when your phone signal is weak, but I had it happen with full bars.

I got this email below:

As an independent contractor, Amazon expects you follow all state and federal laws while delivering age-restricted orders, including alcohol deliveries to customers who are at least 21 years old. We noticed you recently selected the "Not working? Enter ID Info" button and skipped the ID scan step on multiple occasions.
Using the ID scan feature for age-restricted orders is extremely important since it documents that the order was delivered to a customer who is at least 21 years old. The “Not working? Enter ID Info” button should only be used on rare occasions (such as instances where a customer provides a passport or the barcode on a driver’s license is damaged).
If you continue to use the “Not working? Enter ID info” button at a high rate, it may affect your participation in the Amazon Flex program


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Start emailing to cover your ass. It may take a dozen emails before someone actually looks at this and removes it from your driving record. You don't want to be deactivated for something that is due to sloppy coding by Amazon and it has happened to several drivers I know for other app issues.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Definitely what he said ^^^^^ Email to CYA.

In my state, they come out with updated DL designs very often. The bar codes on the older style IDs never scan. It's about 50/50 I have to enter birthdate manually.

Perhaps your phone scanned the delivery barcode on the package by accident?


----------



## wagyu (Jun 26, 2017)

I replied a bunch of times and get emailed back with random reply's like this:

Thank you for updating your driver's license information. Your account has been reactivated.

The last few times they don't even respond anymore. Will someone actually read my emails if I keep on sending them?



surlywynch said:


> Definitely what he said ^^^^^ Email to CYA.
> 
> In my state, they come out with updated DL designs very often. The bar codes on the older style IDs never scan. It's about 50/50 I have to enter birthdate manually.
> 
> Perhaps your phone scanned the delivery barcode on the package by accident?


When I hit the drivers license button, the scanner does not show up. I need to manually enter the birthdate. This happens randomly around every 10 alcohol deliveries. I had 1 customer say it happens often with them because that area has weak phone signals. But I had it happen with full bars.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

I've probably done about 50 or so alcohol deliveries since the introduction of the "scan the barcode" process and I am pretty sure I have successfully scanned a DL once. I've never received an email from Amazon about it...yet.


----------

